# Se Ri Pak



## Golfbum (Oct 14, 2006)

There needs to be a SE RI PAK thread She is my favorite LPGA player. She started the trend of young Korean female golfers coming to America to play on the LPGA. She is a member of the World Golf Hall of Fame. She is a BABE!  She is standing beside me! It was a good thing I had my double by pass before this photo was taken! My old ticker might have exploded :laugh:


----------

